# Bow Range



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

Y'all know of any bow ranges in the Houston area with shooting tables? I got a crossbow this year, and would really like to get it zeroed in to as far as 50 yards.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

Most indoor ranges will only go to 20yds. Your best bet (in my opinion) would be to find a buddy's house who has a big backyard and put out your own target. There are a few clubs that require memberships and a few parks that have ranges. At some of the parks I've been to to shoot my bow, the targets have been in terrible shape. I lost a few arrows shooting through old targets. Carter park just opened up a range: http://www.hcp4.net/Community/Parks/Carter

hope that helps


----------

